# What tires are you running?



## Whisper (Jan 21, 2004)

The sidewall split on my stock summer tires.  I am not happy about it. I will be choosing between the following, wanted to know if anyone has run with them on a Spec V. I wanted both what you liked and didn't. Also what type of driving do you do on them?

Falken Azenis Sport RT-215 - 225/45R17
BF Goodridge g-Force T/A KD - 225/45R17
Kumho Ecsta MX - 215/45R17

My driving style would include some pushing and slow corners.  I like corners...

Thanks for any tips.


----------



## Blue2003SpecV (Dec 12, 2003)

The ones that came with my Spec V


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Falken FK451s.


----------



## NismoAmy (Jan 9, 2004)

i am using the stockers for now, but plan on switching to Azenis soon.


----------



## greatnorthernspec (Aug 26, 2003)

what is the widest sized tire that can fit on a 17 on a spec? i was looking at 225/40/17. i wanted lower profile but i want wider. is 235 to much


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

205/50/16 yoko avs es-100
great tires, not all that much straight line traction (I can still light up the tires flooring it in 1st without using the clutch), but the cornering is great. I had to take a 25mph turn at 60 before I could even get them to let out a noise, and even then it felt very stable and smooth.


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

Falken Ziex 512's


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

YOKOHAMA AVS ES100 will help out the Spec-V so much... i love these tires!!!! i mean just look at them! they are sick!


----------



## chris_taketa (Jan 29, 2004)

stock continental's


----------



## 02bluespec (Jan 13, 2004)

2215/45/HR17 Phantoms :thumbdwn: I hate them,  terrible wet traction and it has been raining daily out here. I can't wit for summer, then I can see if they get good dry traction haven't had a chance to test 'em dry yet.


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

I have the Falken FK451s as well and I love them.


----------



## Chillboy (Oct 8, 2003)

Azenis sports. They suck on wet roads. Dry warm pavement I haven't had the pleasure yet. They rub in the back. I have my fenders rolled to fix that.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Dion, with your kind of power, you shouldn't be rollin on anything but BFG Gforce TA radials


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

Dwntyme said:


> Falken Ziex 512's


 205/40/16


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Kalel said:


> 205/40/16



those are TINY!


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

Kalel said:


> 205/40/16


Me: 215/45/17


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> those are TINY!


don't remind me  I want to get these though Future Rims


----------



## 03SpecVee (Feb 27, 2004)

*Tires*

I got the stocks they hate the rain but are not too bad


----------



## YELLOWV (Mar 4, 2004)

I'm running Azenis Sports. I really like them.


----------



## LoS8 (Dec 5, 2003)

Anyone running the new Toyo Proxes 4's yet? how are they if you are

Carlos

BTW Im running stock contis rite now


----------



## Lukesblkser (Dec 23, 2003)

Nankang NS2 205 40 17, but am going to change to Falken 215 40 17. Nankangs weren't that inpressive :thumbdwn: but I have a friend that can get me a good deal on some Falkens :thumbup:


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

I've used Kumho 712's and MX's with this car.
Now I have Nankang NS-2 225/40/18
Good performance with a whole LOT more tread life. I was going through a set of tires every 9 months.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

I got a set of Yokohama Parada Spec 2's in 205 45 17's.


----------



## lucky_azz_jojo (Apr 16, 2004)

watch out for Yokohama's they have thin sidewalls...and i heard its dangerous to go over 100mph on yoks cuz they might blow...so watch out... it happened to my friend


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

lucky_azz_jojo said:


> watch out for Yokohama's they have thin sidewalls...and i heard its dangerous to go over 100mph on yoks cuz they might blow...so watch out... it happened to my friend


Hmm...I've never heard of that. My Parada Spec 2's have never had that problem. I've put MANY miles on the two sets that I've owned.


----------



## Whisper (Jan 21, 2004)

*I have my tires - thanks everyone*

I was talked out of the Kumho Ecsta MX - 215/45R17, by Howard, the tire expert at Talon Tires. I purchased Goodyear F1 GS-D3 at his recommendation; they were cheaper, and better for my purposes.

(I couldn't place an order with him until I researched his recommendation. It was on my list of possibles, so I was ready. What's the point of talking to an expert, if you aren't listening? He pointed out 3rd party tests to back up his choice.)

I love the grip on the tires. Currently floating around work thinking about the drive here, and anticipating the ride home. Field trip time.  

I post later on how they hold up in the season.


----------



## SpIcEz (Jun 26, 2002)

My street tires on OEM 16" wheels are Yoko A520's, got them for next to nothing directly from Yoko warehouse since these are discontinued.

They have good grip and stiff sidewalls, its all I need to know.

205/50/16 is perfect sizing for my 2001 SE.

p.s. To the guy talking about yokohama's. Obviously you dont know much about tires. You can generalise about tire brands like that. Each brand has about 20+ different models with different properties. The ones your friend was running on where probably a shitty model and all Yoko performance models have good stiff sidewalls. (high performance I mean).
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

My track wheels and tires are :

225/50/16



















My rota's are a little darker. Havent tried them out yet 
13.5 lbs each, hehe.


----------



## lucky_azz_jojo (Apr 16, 2004)

my friend had yokohama AVS ES100...and he said when ever he would go over a 100mph his tires would make a funny noise...one day he went over a 100mph and one tire blew!...he had the tires for a month

but anywayz...does anyone have info on NITTO NEO GEN tires?...im thinkin bout getting them...


----------



## SpIcEz (Jun 26, 2002)

Maybe it had a defect.

You cant put all Yoko tires in the same basket because of 1 blown tire 

Its unfortunate for your friend though. Yoko usually is good with warranty, I hope he got 2 free tires.


----------



## lucky_azz_jojo (Apr 16, 2004)

SpIcEz said:


> Maybe it had a defect.
> 
> You cant put all Yoko tires in the same basket because of 1 blown tire
> 
> Its unfortunate for your friend though. Yoko usually is good with warranty, I hope he got 2 free tires.



it think it was a defect too...but anywayz.... any info on NITTO NEO GEN?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

lemme just say: I took my car to the track last friday, and my Falken FK451s HOOKED! I had a hard time doin a burnout without them hookin and goin!


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Hey Mike, how much power are you putting down now? I was look at Falkens as well.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

i had them while turbo, and they still hooked like crazy. When they spun, they didn't make a sound...................you just see smoke rising  but yeah, they hooked really well. 

Once you get to a certain point (like I was and you are) where the only thing really givin traction is radials or slicks.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Definitely understand that man. I mean, my Parada's are doing okay, but not nearly where I need them to be.


----------



## lucky_azz_jojo (Apr 16, 2004)

i heard good things about parada spec 2

but im deciding between two tires....YOKOHAMA PARADA SPEC 2 or NITTO NEO GEN... let me kno info on both tires pls?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

depending on what you're going for, check out the Kumho ecsta MX or the Falken Azenis....prolly the 2 best tire option out right now.


----------



## lucky_azz_jojo (Apr 16, 2004)

chimmike said:


> depending on what you're going for, check out the Kumho ecsta MX or the Falken Azenis....prolly the 2 best tire option out right now.



i want tires that hella stick when i turn!!... got any info on what tires i should go with?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Falken Azenis


----------



## lucky_azz_jojo (Apr 16, 2004)

chimmike said:


> Falken Azenis


coolz thanx...i appreicate your help...ill look into thos tires


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

chimmike said:


> Falken Azenis


Wish they had a better size for 17's though. Man, looks like I'm going to invest in a set of 16 or 15 inch wheels for those "extra special" days.


----------



## SpIcEz (Jun 26, 2002)

I received my Z211's.

I cant wait to do my heat cycle and try them out 

Here are pictures in the mean time !!!

http://www.spicez.com/img/z211/rota.JPG

http://www.spicez.com/img/z211/rim+tire.JPG

http://www.spicez.com/img/z211/rim+tire2.JPG

http://www.spicez.com/img/z211/tire-logo.JPG

http://www.spicez.com/img/z211/z211.JPG

http://www.spicez.com/img/z211/tire-size.JPG

http://www.spicez.com/img/z211/tread.JPG

http://www.spicez.com/img/z211/trea2.JPG


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

ive done 130 on my yoko es100's, do 100+ daily, corner like a mad man, and they have never made an odd noise or blown and ive had em for 10k miles. and omg those Z211's are sick, if i had a car that is as fast as many of you fellow nissan drivers on this forum do, ide get em too


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

NickZac said:


> ive done 130 on my yoko es100's, do 100+ daily, corner like a mad man, and they have never made an odd noise or blown and ive had em for 10k miles.



Ditto
I have managed to get them to squeal, it took quite a bit of effort though. I had to take a 20mph rated turn at 60, and even then it felt very stable, they were just squealing.


----------



## 1YellowSpecV (Dec 12, 2002)

Nitto 555, 225-40-17


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

I have VISA 225/40/18 from Falken on now... Tires are becoming to much money... Can't wait for them to be FREE


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

chimmike said:


> Falken Azenis


 For once, Mike is right. I'm running 205/50/15s on my B14. The Azenis are awesome tires, and have excellent grip in warm weather (gotta love SoCal!). The wet traction is not too bad either. Overall, I'm sticking with Azenis for awhile.


----------



## SpIcEz (Jun 26, 2002)

Hankook Z211

Yeah BABY !!!











http://www.spicez.com/img/z211/z211.JPG


----------



## cheggs31 (May 13, 2004)

Nitto Neo-Gens 
225/45Z R17 94W


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

running azenis 205/50/15's they grip like hell, but after they wear out i'm going to get some nitto 450's


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

Hankook Ventus HRII - 215/45/ZR17

Good wet traction, pretty quiet while cruising.


----------



## ferraristyle (May 26, 2004)

I've had serveral sports cars with both yoko and Kuhmo tires on them. Both are a good choice, although I perfer the yoko's. 

Don't know if you can get Pirelli's for the Sentra's, but I'd stay away from them....to much road noise.

IMO the best tires out there are Bridgestone Potenza S03's. Great tire, nice grip, relatively quiet.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

My front Yoko ES100s are dead after 10k miles (this much due to my driving habbits and i dont mind buying new ones) and the rears are in about 90% treadwear. They are great tyres. When decent tread are on them, hydroplaning is almost non existant (they were in the stock GTA02s). I wound up having to drive in Hurricane Isabella and I was fine. Dry traction is incredible. Possibly the most attractive part was the price. Pirelli P Zero systems are awesome but unless you have mad cash, you wont like replacing them every few months because of their soft nylon compound. While I have driven different cars with different tyres so a perfect comparison is not possible, my favorite tyre is the BF Goodrich g-force KD (The Bridgestone S02 is very, very nice as well and I imagine the S03s also), a very serious dry trac tyre which seems to be on more RWD cars and probably would not be needed for most Sentras whatsoever unless you have a seriously hooked up car or cornered like you were driving in a race. The traction seems almost race like and many reviewers say this tyre is as close to R compound as you can get. While it has a 200 (I think) level treadwear rating, reviews show them as having pretty decent wear. The KDWs are on SRT-4s and have an incredibly good dry traction (and to what I understand wet as well). For the Spec V, you can't go wrong with the ES100s or the Parada Spec 2s.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Damn, your ES100s are dead after 10k?

I have around 10k on mine and they look almost new. Then again I don't do burnouts or anything, I just turn very fast (and the outter edge of the front tires show it).


----------



## BlueSpecV03 (Dec 2, 2002)

Im running Kuhmo Ecsta KH11's. Grand Touring summer tire. I chose them because they had just as good of rating as the 712's, but they were supposed to be quieter and make for a more comfortable ride.


----------



## lucky_azz_jojo (Apr 16, 2004)

has anyone heard of SUMOTUMO tires???????

they were the cheapest 17 in tires in stock...i couldnt wait for tires cuz the inside of my tires were showing wires...it was $100 per tire and they added fees up the azz...freakin tire company wid those fees!!!....yup a $100 for tires...its still expensive...but the only thing they had in stock!!!...but when i get rims...im goin for some expensive azz tires!!!!!


----------



## SpIcEz (Jun 26, 2002)

Sumitomo

Good tires, depends on the model though.


----------



## lucky_azz_jojo (Apr 16, 2004)

SpIcEz said:


> Sumitomo
> 
> Good tires, depends on the model though.


oh iightz...ive never heard of Sumitomo's b4...i dont what model tho...lemme go check and ill get back at cha!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> Damn, your ES100s are dead after 10k?
> 
> I have around 10k on mine and they look almost new. Then again I don't do burnouts or anything, I just turn very fast (and the outter edge of the front tires show it).


Yea, I killed em. I feel stupid now but I had A LOT of fun doin it. I shall be going much easier on my next pair. When people ask why their so bald, I say their R compound.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

lucky_azz_jojo said:


> has anyone heard of SUMOTUMO tires???????
> 
> they were the cheapest 17 in tires in stock...i couldnt wait for tires cuz the inside of my tires were showing wires...it was $100 per tire and they added fees up the azz...freakin tire company wid those fees!!!....yup a $100 for tires...its still expensive...but the only thing they had in stock!!!...but when i get rims...im goin for some expensive azz tires!!!!!


What size are your rims?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Tonite was good and I have to thank my ES100s again. A tractor trailer jack knifed (i think that is the termonolgy for when it becomes a V) in front of me so I braked really hard and got about 6 inches from him. About 2 drops of pee did come out but none-the-less if I had OEM tyres on their I woulda hit him, and of all things to hit that would be bad.


----------



## BleedGarnetB15 (Jun 9, 2004)

well i live in upstate NY so after we get kill by all the snow and salt they usually just refill the potholes they filled last year and it has created not a pothole but a hole big enough to fit half your wheel in there!!!

so i usually run Kumho escta 711's cause they are chaep and they bubble after you hit a ton of holes


----------

